# Utah Halloween Expo and Show



## dementeddesigns (Sep 26, 2017)

Come visit Demented Design Studios at the Utah Halloween Show on October 13th thru October 15th!









Located at the South Towne Expo Center 

For more information or to get tickets, visit: https://utah-halloween-expo.myshopify.com/


----------

